# 18 year old living in Mexico and working in San Diego a good idea?



## Griingo_xD (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello all let me introduce myself i'm ****** and I just turned 18 last month i'm new to the forum. I been living in Tijuana since I was 11 years old and now want to work in S.D and rent an apartment here in Mexico, but some of my relatives are telling me this is a really bad idea. Is this true? advice?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

What's the "bad" part? Living in TJ, or working in San Diego? Or ... is it the commute?


----------



## Griingo_xD (Aug 22, 2014)

Longford said:


> What's the "bad" part? Living in TJ, or working in San Diego? Or ... is it the commute?


To me personally I feel safer here in Tijuana than some parts in the U.S but my relatives here in Mexico are worried of something happening to me because i'm working in S.D. I don't mind the commute.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

I cross a couple of times a week and see many people around your age in the queue wearing clothes branded with their employer's name or logo. I can't say anything about whether working in SD would put you in anyone's focus, but clearly there are hundreds of people - including youth - who make the commute each day for work. (I'm sure I couldn't handle it, but maybe it'd be different if I was 18 again...)


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Are you working days or nights?


----------



## Griingo_xD (Aug 22, 2014)

Going to start working at the daytime.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Then I do not see the problem. Many people are going back and forth every day.


----------



## mxfan (Jun 7, 2014)

If a person is not mature enough to know how to control drinking, criminal activity (drug use), drunk driving, fighting, rage, seeing bad situations and avoiding them, than that person will find problems, no matter where he or she lives. 

Crime, police corruption at all levels, political favoritism, congestion, taxes, fees, penalties, fines, and high rent are some of the reasons I don't live there.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mxfan said:


> Crime, police corruption at all levels, political favoritism, congestion, taxes, fees, penalties, fines, and high rent are some of the reasons I don't live there.


Where is there?


----------



## mxfan (Jun 7, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Where is there?


Well, he said he is thinking about working in San Diego. He didn't specifically say he is considering living there but I offered my opinion of San Diego.

Why? Did you automatically think I was talking about Tijuana? All cities have good and bad points, and that's my point.

I don't think it's the particular city so much as the individuals ability to manage his life to stay safe and out of trouble.

And as for the commute across the border, get a scooter and SENTRI for your car.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mxfan said:


> Well, he said he is thinking about working in San Diego. He didn't specifically say he is considering living there but I offered my opinion of San Diego.
> 
> Why? Did you automatically think I was talking about Tijuana? All cities have good and bad points, and that's my point.


No, I didn't automatically think of Tijuana. Your post was not clear, hence my question.


----------



## mxfan (Jun 7, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> No, I didn't automatically think of Tijuana. Your post was not clear, hence my question.


Oh, too bad. I was trying to be clever by talking about San Diego vs Tijuana and not naming the city. So much for my cleverness. lol. My point would have been that Any city may have it's drawbacks so there is need to be vigilant everywhere.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mxfan said:


> Oh, too bad. I was trying to be clever by talking about San Diego vs Tijuana and not naming the city. So much for my cleverness. lol. My point would have been that Any city may have it's drawbacks so there is need to be vigilant everywhere.


Excellent advice! Especially if you're out taking a walk in the wee hours.


----------



## soylent_green (Aug 25, 2014)

I own a company right on the US side of US /Mexican border - here is my perspective.

- thousands of people cross every day from Mexico to work in US. Not a big deal
- thousand of people cross every day from Mexico to work in the US, and when the line is a mess they are late to work.
---
a lot of employers have had issues with employees getting stuck at the border due to wait lines. As earlier mentioned make sure you get SENTRI and a scooter. 

I know quite a few employees prefer not to tell their potential employer they live in Tijuana because it spooks them off. Not right, but happens all the time.


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

I do the whole living in Mexico, working in the US thing and it works out for me here in Juarez. With that being said, I know about a dozen people who commute from Tijuana to San Diego daily and it's an entirely different experience because of the wait times. I wait around 30 minutes to get into the US, they wait over 2 hours. If you decide to do it, I would definitely recommend getting a Sentri card, or at the very least, the RFID enabled cards that allow you to use the READY Lanes. Best of luck.

(And I agree with not telling employers that you live SOTB, at least until you are hired. There's a bit of a stigma with that and in my experience, they will assume you will have attendence issues.)


----------

